# deleted



## surprisebaby

x


----------



## scottishgal89

oh hun :hugs:
thats horrible but at least you tried.
you deserve so much better than that.
im waiting on csa getting fob's earnings just now as well.
they stopped my money almost a month ago and didnt bother explaining :dohh:
xx


----------



## sciencemum

That's really sad to hear. I don't know how they could have the heart to do that. 
Obviously I don't know the ins and outs, but still, it sounds like you are defnatly the better person here. :) 

Huggs to you and your little one x


----------



## billy2mm

they do not deserve to have your beautiful daughter in their lives!!

they are gonna come crawling to you begging to see her in a few yesrs time and you can have the pleasure of telling them to "fuck off!!! you didnt want to know then so you aint gonna know now!!!"


----------



## isil

that's horrible! I don't understand why they'd do that :( hope CSA sorts things soon. :hugs:


----------



## Abigailly

I can kind of understand why they did it, they have to support their son and his decisions. For all you know they could be losing the heid at their son but he's their grown up son at the end of the day. He could even be saying that its nothing to do with him and that he knows its not his etc.

But then you also have to respect their decision. Even if it is completely wrong and just crazy!!


----------



## LittleMadam

Their loss. Forget about them and get on with your life with LO.


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats horrible! I cant thikn why they would do that but I dont know all thats happened anyway here. Seems no good excuse for it by the way thats their grand daughter. Sending the pics back is a direct spit in your face so to speak. They may not have attached a note or said anything biut that speaks volums, They do not want anythng to do not even a photo. Its cruel and they mean it as cruel but are they stubborn as it is cutting your own nose of to spite your face? deep hatred is seated there then. Well least you tried, do keep the package the send back as later on people who do things like that tend to forget about it when they want a relationship and walk back into your daughters life. You keep that reminded how they walked out so theres no confusion in the future when things are twisted about if that should happen. 

It is hurtful to you as they wont have that set of grand parents I know but they dont sound nice poeple anyway. no lose.


----------



## Anababe

Aw hun thats awful. I would be so upset :hugs:

Hope CSA get things sorted soon xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Awwwwww hun i am so sorry that they have done this to you and your lovely baby girl.

You will be able to look your wee girl in the eye and say you tried your best as far as they are concerend.

Good luck xx


----------



## teal

That's horrible :hugs: Definitely their loss and they'll regret it one day :hugs: xx


----------



## Akira

:hugs: Pricks!

Just notice our wee girls are almost the same age....and are both Charlotte!


----------



## Welshcob

their loss - what idiots!!! but it sounds good about the CSA - let us know how it goes... Also you can know hand on heart that you have done all you could to include them... xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

:hugs: hope your ok hun! Its their loss xx


----------



## surprisebaby

x


----------



## surprisebaby

x


----------



## bloodbinds

What horrible people! You are better off without all them. Bella's grandparetns (on FOBs side) don't want to know either. Actually, her grandad doesn't even know, but i'm happy to keep it that way as he used to beat FOB when he was young and doesnt like kids :-/ and FOBs mum is in jail at the moment but think she does know about Bella but i'm quite happy to keep them out of her life!! Lol.

I still can't understand how to grown people can look at pictures of their grand child and decide they dont want to know!! How awful! How can they sleep at night?? Humph.


:hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2919

I'm sorry but thats bloody awful! Even if their stupid son didnt want anything to do with Charlotte they could have.. What a crap family! No offence but thats really out of order.. 

Keep the package when she is older she can see just whaty they are like :hugs:


----------



## ProzacQueen

yeah ok they are supporting their son, but she is their flesh and blood at the end of the day, an extention of him!! so i dont get them at all!!!

in fact, i bet they have secretly scanned the piccies :winkwink:

and if they genuinely dont give a toss then at least now you can close that chapter and forget about them. i hope you dont give them a second chance when they are sure to come crawling back!

tossers !

good luck with the CSA :hugs:


----------



## expecting09

Good luck with the CSA hun, atleast now you know you've done all you can. You gave them a chance and they threw it back in your face :hugs:


----------



## surprisebaby

x


----------



## scottishgal89

that thought had crossed my mind aswell.
if they kept them for weeks and then returned them, that seems suspicious to me
xx


----------



## mommy2baby2

How crazy and terrible! I agree with Dragonfly, keep the package as a reminder of how they rejected her and you. They WILL come crawling back some day...even if it's 5 years from now, someday they will want to be involved.

Even if you've grown emotionlly in the future and are willing to forgive (when that day comes), I hope you bring out that envelope and remind them...and make it HARD for them to get back into your lives. Don't accept their excuses and make them regret it.


----------

